# Buxton Micrarium - Sept 2012



## PaulPowers (Sep 15, 2012)

It wasn’t what I originally went out to explore but as someone was hanging around where I wanted to go I decided to head for the plan B



> No doubt, many people have heard of and drunk Buxton bottled Spring water (which comes from 5,000 feet below). But how many are aware that in Buxton it is free! Just opposite the Tourist Information Office there is a public well where anyone can fill their flasks and bottles.
> 
> Opposite The Crescent is the Pump Room, next to St Ann’s Well. The Pump Room was built in the late 19th Century as a place where people could come to take the unique thermal mineral water. It ceased use as a Pump Room in the mid 1970s and became a Micrarium where microscopic organisms and geological specimens could be studied by the public. This was the world’s first Micrarium but sadly closed in 1995.



It's a rooftop but not what I would call high, and short of teleportation there was no way in.






The Crescent is currently being renovated and it looks like all the rooms will be blue


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 16, 2012)

Great night shots.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice one sir. I guess you're used to shots in dark places tho!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 16, 2012)

I keep trying to figure out how to get decent pic in daylight but I think I'll just stick to lurking in the dark like a Morlock


----------



## freespirits (Sep 16, 2012)

very nice pics again sir and nice bit of info


----------



## Trickysteve (Sep 19, 2012)

Have they started work on the cresent now paul..


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah but they seem to be leaving this little pump house to rot


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 20, 2012)

Thought I had already commented on this one... Ah well, Awesome shots as always dude, the blue lights remind me of the lights underneath bridges etc to try and prevent druggies from shooting up there.


----------



## scribble (Sep 20, 2012)

Lovely shots. I did see inside the Micrarium a few years ago - they were using it as an art gallery and threatening to restore it. It had lovely plaster mouldings and a sunken bath in the floor. It looked as though it had been glorious.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 20, 2012)

Is it being restored, or not? I couldn't tell from the comments.


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 21, 2012)

No this is just being left while the Crescent is being turned into a hotel


----------



## sploradora (Sep 24, 2012)

thanks so much for the fond memories i have of this place, i grew up in buxton


----------

